# Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?



## noons (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello everyone I'm new to the luxury watch world, but almost every forum i go to someone is badmouthing Panerai.
A Pam 422 is soon to be my first watch and this isn't going to change my mind one bit. Im just curious why so many people tent to not like them ? The first forum i joined someone posted their first luxury watch, a panerai and half of the comments were negative. If someone can bring me up to speed on the subject i would really appreciate it.


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

I think this thread is almost the same with the recent thread here entitled "What's so great about panerai". Many opinions are there already.


Sent via post office using snail mail.


----------



## noons (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you ill check that out


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

May I ask which forums are "badmouthing" Panerai?? Seems a bit "troll-like" for a first post. I'm a member of just about every watch forum in the USA and it is very rare to have much negativity towards the brand. 

Having owned a 422 myself... it's a great watch. If you like it, wear it. Don't be concerned with other peoples perspectives.


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

*Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*

Buy what u like n not what others like . Many sour grapes losers here so just ignore it ... Buy it to please yourself n not to please others

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*

Welcome to the forums! As always, opinions vary, but I would surmise that the meteoric rise to prominence and rapidly rising prices in a short window of time with little or no historic prowess in making movements (and still not a great variety of manufacture movement offerings) probably contribute to this sentiment. The size of the watches and the brand's rise to prominence during the 'big watch craze' may factor in for some. The singular dial aesthetic also is probably polarizing for some. All that said, 'Hate' is a strong word; I think the word 'overrated' might be the more accurate descriptor of the anti Panerai sentiment.

Additionally, while it is true there are brand detractors, there also is much more of a cult following than for many brands. In some ways, the anti-love furthers the brand if you subscribe to the notion that any press is good press...


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*

to the op, mpalmer summed things up pretty well.. i had a 104 and sold it, not because of hate or dislike, but simply because i realized the watch just wasn't for me. if the 422 works for you that's really all that matters.. i still think panerai makes a beautiful watch and would not completely rule out ever owning one again.. if you want to delve deeper into this topic i would suggest googling "panerai 318 movement scandal".


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*

Go on and search Rolex, and you will see so much hate for that brand, and they have history!!

I love Panerai and always will, but as others have said its all personal taste, not quite sure why some guys have such venom for other people's choice of watch though??

Maybe it's a forum kinda thing!!


----------



## FrozenCommunist (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*

Pannie's are like Lambo's. They're very polarizing. You either like the look or you hate them. And they do tend to all look the same.

I for one, like this about Panerai. I like that it's instantly recognizable, but at the same time not everyone is sporting one like a Rolex.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*

WISers:
Although I'd never bad mouth Panneri, I have to say after viewing the tv show "How it's made"
my opinion of Panneri, (or at least the Marino iteration) has changed sigificantly.
In that model, the program shows much (or most) of the watch is made by CDC. Casing, save
the WR test, Accuracy test, and Winding stem insertion, is performed by Robotics!!!! So much for
hand assembling.
Would I buy that model, or any PAM? In a heartbeat.

X traindriver Art


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Highly recommended if your place is carpeted.


----------



## FrozenCommunist (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*



arogle1stus said:


> WISers:
> Although I'd never bad mouth Panneri, I have to say after viewing the tv show "How it's made"
> my opinion of Panneri, (or at least the Marino iteration) has changed sigificantly.
> In that model, the program shows much (or most) of the watch is made by CDC. Casing, save
> ...


Actually, if you also go onto Panerai's official website and go through their videos, you'll see that there is still quite a bit of hand assembly that goes on. There's like 7 videos in total of the manufacturing process.

Here's the link:

Manufacture


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

I do like their designs but find other watches fit my wrist better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

the Gang have given you Great Advise.
and Nothing really to Add except i sometimes feel that:* Hate comes from Jealousy*. so keep that in mind.

Wear what YOU like.. BTW, that's an Awesome Watch as your first. Congratulations.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

The only thing I disliked (hate is too strong of a word) about Panerai was the whole Brooklyn Bridge LE scandal with that awful movement they threw in there...but I have disdain for a few greedy CEOs of the Richmont group and now realize it's not towards the brand itself. I believe that whole situation left a small amount still bitter but I believe it's an action reflective on certain individuals who made a bad business decision.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I like Panerai watches,but there are no recent models that are appealing to me,so I'll hunt their older models

Here's a pic of my small(ish) Pamily minus the 345 on my wrist










I do agree that some of the haters never actually held the real deal...and some pams actually fits better on certain wrist in comparison with another with the same case diameter


----------



## DieSkim (Oct 7, 2012)

Synequano said:


> I like Panerai watches,but there are no recent models that are appealing to me,so I'll hunt their older models
> 
> Here's a pic of my small(ish) Pamily minus the 345 on my wrist
> 
> ...


Mind blown


----------



## FrozenCommunist (Sep 4, 2015)

Synequano said:


> I like Panerai watches,but there are no recent models that are appealing to me,so I'll hunt their older models
> 
> Here's a pic of my small(ish) Pamily minus the 345 on my wrist
> 
> ...


You're not a Panerai fan. Not in the least bit.


----------



## DieSkim (Oct 7, 2012)

Definitely one of those watch haters .. throwing them on a pile.


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

Synequano said:


> I like Panerai watches,but there are no recent models that are appealing to me,so I'll hunt their older models
> 
> Here's a pic of my small(ish) Pamily minus the 345 on my wrist
> 
> ...


Solid Paneristi without a doubt, I wonder how much you are spending servicing this collection in the long run. 

Sent via post office using snail mail.


----------



## noons (Jan 22, 2016)

It was on a sub reddit one of the watch ones, That is what drove me to this site.


----------



## noons (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone ! All the responses are awesome i cant wait to get my own, just a couple more days! 
and that collection of dreams...... well done sir, well done.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Well,servicing the ETA ones are not that difficult nor expensive,servicing the in house ones are different,the service center in my country can only send them abroad,at least to Singapore,that's why I'm wearing them for now until there's an erratic timekeeping or suspiciously low PR (which hasn't happened yet *fingers crossed)


----------



## ganjalani (Feb 10, 2016)

maybe because of the pam 318 scandal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Well... Haters gonna hate


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

ganjalani said:


> maybe because of the pam 318 scandal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if anyone was prosecuted over that.


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Must admit I have never came across any one who "hates" panerai, only compliments. For me when I see some wearing a panerai I always go and speak with them and they are always nice people !!!!!!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

It takes a special kind of person to hate an inanimate object.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I find Reddit attracts a slightly younger crowd, one which seems to enjoy binary opinions. This place is more even-handed although of course certain subjects are guaranteed blood-in-the-water *cough* Shinola *cough*

I have no strong feelings about Panerai, they're not quite to my taste and I find people who 'get away' with wearing them tend to have a certain style. I find myself drawn to Aninimo Firenze more, a brand I never knew existed until I joined WUS.


----------



## Santastico (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*

What other watch brands on pair with Panerai brand awareness, quality, price and appeal are more hand made or hand assembled than Panerai?


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

It's also a brand that has since cease to exist.....



LordBrettSinclair said:


> I find myself drawn to Aninimo Firenze more, a brand I never knew existed until I joined WUS.


----------



## TormonRN (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*



FrozenCommunist said:


> Pannie's are like Lambo's. They're very polarizing. You either like the look or you hate them. And they do tend to all look the same.
> 
> I for one, like this about Panerai. I like that it's instantly recognizable, but at the same time not everyone is sporting one like a Rolex.


I would definitely say they're more like Porsche. If you take the time to appreciate the watch/Porsche, you'll realize it is timeless and beautiful. Some people who know nothing hate them.

I don't think Panerai really gets any hate. There's more hate for Hublot and Breitling.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Actually I kinda love that there are some people who dislike Panerai...can you imagine the waiting list if everyone love Panerai? LOL


----------



## DieSkim (Oct 7, 2012)

Synequano said:


> Actually I kinda love that there are some people who dislike Panerai...can you imagine the waiting list if everyone love Panerai? LOL


+1 lol


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*



TormonRN said:


> I don't think Panerai really gets any hate. There's more hate for Hublot and Breitling.


I agree with this... Hublot, Breitling and I might add Tag Heuer are watches that currently not well regarded by WIS


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Don't forget Bell & Ross is not that well regarded by typical WIS too

When you look back,there aren't many brands that created watch with tantalum case...Panerai did...two models (172 and 192)


----------



## TormonRN (Feb 9, 2016)

Synequano said:


> Don't forget Bell & Ross is not that well regarded by typical WIS too
> 
> When you look back,there aren't many brands that created watch with tantalum case...Panerai did...two models (172 and 192)


Yea, I look at B&R more as a fashion watch.
Hublot does have Tantalum case as well.


----------



## uncleed (Nov 4, 2012)

i recently purchased a pam 183 and have felt the hate from rolex owners....only to tell them....i buy the watch I like..not the watch you like.


----------



## DieSkim (Oct 7, 2012)

uncleed said:


> i recently purchased a pam 183 and have felt the hate from rolex owners....only to tell them....i buy the watch I like..not the watch you like.


Honestly, who takes a Rolex owner seriously ?


----------



## RobDeep (Jul 9, 2008)

I wouldn't be to concerned about what other people think. I like Bell & Ross a lot. Lots of people think it's a silly brand. I don't care. I like their watches. Whenever I put them on, I have no regrets. Same with Panerai. If you like it, enjoy it.


----------



## tiananmensquare (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*



mpalmer said:


> Welcome to the forums! As always, opinions vary, but I would surmise that the meteoric rise to prominence and rapidly rising prices in a short window of time with little or no historic prowess in making movements (and still not a great variety of manufacture movement offerings) probably contribute to this sentiment. The size of the watches and the brand's rise to prominence during the 'big watch craze' may factor in for some. The singular dial aesthetic also is probably polarizing for some. All that said, 'Hate' is a strong word; I think the word 'overrated' might be the more accurate descriptor of the anti Panerai sentiment.
> 
> Additionally, while it is true there are brand detractors, there also is much more of a cult following than for many brands. In some ways, the anti-love furthers the brand if you subscribe to the notion that any press is good press...


Nail on the head right there. One time I asked another forum about Panerai and someone said of its heritage: "Rolex used to make their movements and then Rambo bought one and now they're expensive."


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Why do so many people "hate" Panerai ?*

Individuality not following the norm the standard trends people don't like that.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## D.C. (Sep 24, 2014)

I agree with a lot of what has already been stated on this thread. In addition, the Watch Snob provides a lot of information about why he does not appreciate the brand, and I tend to agree with a lot of the criticisms. I also tend to agree with criticisms of most brands.

My personal view on Panerai:
-They are oversized jock watches
-They add some finishing details to ETA movements (or produce not very interesting in-house movements), yet want to be known as a Haute Horology company
-They are overpriced for what they are

Knowing this, my last purchase was a Panerai (and I am far from being jock). I have wanted a Panerai for several years and am glad I knew both the pros and cons before buying the watch. Ultimately, all that matters is that _I_ like this watch.

All brands have pros and cons, it is up to you to educate yourself so that you can make an informed purchase and not have any regrets!

Hope you get the 422 and enjoy it! (422, along with at least 5 other models were on my short list for Panerai. Ended up getting the 112)


----------



## DieSkim (Oct 7, 2012)

D.C. said:


> My personal view on Panerai:
> - produce not very interesting in-house movements
> -They are overpriced for what they are


Compared to which brands for reference?


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I said this plenty of times in the past, there is no universally loved watch brand from WIS to non WIS. If someone wants a watch that everyone likes might as well stop wearing watches all together because that does not exist that is why the WUS saying goes "buy what you like" and I say forget the rest


----------



## D.C. (Sep 24, 2014)

DieSkim said:


> Compared to which brands for reference?


My personal view on Panerai:
-produce not very interesting in-house movements - Perhaps Nomos? The Nomos movements may not be much more interesting, but they do have a higher level of finishing details. Grand Seiko Spring Drive is a very interesting movement for similar price range as entry level Panerai.
-They are overpriced for what they are - I don't have an apples to apples comparison, but you can get a good quality modified ETA movement in an attractive steal case for well under $5-10k.

Please take my agreement of criticisms with a grain of salt, I very much like Panerai!


----------



## DieSkim (Oct 7, 2012)

D.C. said:


> Please take my agreement of criticisms with a grain of salt, I very much like Panerai!


Just curious to see the competitors, everyone has some 'other' brand in mind.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

I would never say I was a 'hater' of the brand, but had an illogical dislike of them for some time until I became a member of WUS.

Since then through research and having seen one in the flesh several weeks back I'm very much beginning to appreciate and understand the fascination with them.

I've researched models and the like and I must admit I've taken a liking to these two in particular:

















Of course I'll be saving like mad and one of them will have to wait till I get Vintage Blancpain Fifty Fathoms No Radiations.

We can all dream, but at least this dream may be obtainable in the future.


----------



## Grandier (Mar 11, 2010)

I was just wondering about this brand. I think they are an odd dicotomy of a brand with iconic designs that are equally loved and derided for their seeming lack of ingenuity, invention, innovation, and overall worth to haute horology. I wonder what people would have thought of Rolex in the 60's and 70's, had Rolex marketed itself back then as the luxury item it markets itself as today?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just hate the way they won't come off your arm for days on end!!


----------



## jasonzhang921 (Jan 13, 2016)

Synequano said:


> I like Panerai watches,but there are no recent models that are appealing to me,so I'll hunt their older models
> 
> Here's a pic of my small(ish) Pamily minus the 345 on my wrist
> 
> ...


Dude this is 120k in cash you are looking at.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandier (Mar 11, 2010)

I could go a step further and say, they have an iconic design, but their market segment is *thought* to be less horologically inclined. Big wristed, Sly Stallone worshipping types that they may be (or perceived to be). Isn't this the heart of the issue? This is a very subjective opinion, but I've been on both sides of the Panerai fence myself.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

One of the primary reason Panerai gets a lot of hate is the fact they helped usher in the age of larger watches at the mid-tier level. 

I personally like them, just a little bit, I think there are 4 missing from the picture


----------



## gdogmaster (Aug 26, 2015)

I never really appreciated them with a smaller wrist, but recently picked up the 42mm PAM535, and absolutely love it. Wears a little larger than the 42mm size, so still get the PAM look without being too bulky. Traditionalists seem to scoff at the 42mm size, but personally I appreciate it.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I try to appreciate Pams but I can't get over the size , the design is appealing but on the other hand I would rather spend my money on other brands in that price bracket . Omega, Rolex , zenith , even JLC...


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

rolex and PAM are the most versatile watch IMHO... i cant hate either of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UltraWatch (Mar 31, 2013)

gdogmaster said:


> I never really appreciated them with a smaller wrist, but recently picked up the 42mm PAM535, and absolutely love it. Wears a little larger than the 42mm size, so still get the PAM look without being too bulky. Traditionalists seem to scoff at the 42mm size, but personally I appreciate it.


What size is your wrist? And can you post pictures? I'm also considering the 535, but can't decide if it still looks too big and bulky for my wrists.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Haters; they're gonna hate...


----------



## watchlover105 (Sep 21, 2015)

There is always someone going to hate I think it boils down to personal opinion,luckily I dont know anyone personally who hates panerai!!!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a Zenith movement Rolex Daytona (bought at a PX when they were cheap), a Jaeger Lecoultre Reverso Platinum Reserve de Marche, an old 1960s Omega, a few Seikos (from my time in Vietnam), an Anonimo, an old Hublot, a couple of Oris and a bunch of other watches. I only have one Panerai, a PAM 104, and that's the only watch I've worn since I bought it in Florence about 20 years ago except for a period of about 3 weeks on two occasions when it was being overhauled. It replaced the Daytona as my watch of choice. I can't wear any other watch, I feel naked without my Panerai. Does that make me a Panerista only owning one?


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

noons said:


> Hello everyone I'm new to the luxury watch world, but almost every forum i go to someone is badmouthing Panerai.
> A Pam 422 is soon to be my first watch and this isn't going to change my mind one bit. Im just curious why so many people tent to not like them ? The first forum i joined someone posted their first luxury watch, a panerai and half of the comments were negative. If someone can bring me up to speed on the subject i would really appreciate it.


just as many people hate Rolex if it makes you feel better......


----------



## malik713 (Jul 5, 2012)

Either you get it or you don't. 

The same can be said of people like us who can spend thousands of dollars on a watch. Either you get it or you don't. 

I never spend time trying to convince people of the brand. For me, the first time I saw a Panerai it just spoke to me and I knew I had to have one.


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

Whatever your do, let's not mention rolex


----------



## CorFred (May 26, 2020)

I’ve personally never come across a hate for Panerai
They definitely stick to their original design pretty exclusively, but that’s what makes them iconic


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

sigh!
now we have 3 ranting posts of the same thing:

1) * this one *
2)* is panerai dead ?*. and 
3) *panerai losing touch ? *


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Panerai isn't hated. It's just not for everyone.

Even experts who are upset with the direction of OP still enjoy their timepieces. While they have gone off the rails in some places, the core models are still there and as good as ever.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

There’s always someone who hates something and then more. So I think the “hate” for Panerai and several other brands are so forward because of the brand itself being popular too. So imagine if someone hates say..... an a Czapek watch? Would it gain as much attention? Probably not.

And I’m not saying this because Czapek is a bad watch or brand, it just hasnt gained as much popularity or accessibility for the watch owners to hate about it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Horrible things!! Would never waste my money on them that's for sure ?


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

People hate panerai because it doesn’t hold value. Lots of idiots bought panerai and wanted to make profit out of re selling to watch lovers who simply loved the brand. Once Panerai started making a lot of them so everyone could enjoy; the same people were burnt . So they are going around and talking rubbish about the brand. These same idiots are now buying the Rolexes and ripping off us watch lovers. I have a Pam 422 and I love it. I purchased brand new from an AD and it came with 8 years warranty.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

md2010 said:


> People hate panerai because it doesn't hold value. Lots of idiots bought panerai and wanted to make profit out of re selling to watch lovers who simply loved the brand. Once Panerai started making a lot of them so everyone could enjoy; the same people were burnt . So they are going around and talking rubbish about the brand. These same idiots are now buying the Rolexes and ripping off us watch lovers. I have a Pam 422 and I love it. I purchased brand new from an AD and it came with 8 years warranty.


I'll be honest, I don't think that's why. It's not about making money. It's other things. high price? Maybe. But most watch fans aren't looking to profit.


----------



## MegaMilez (Mar 12, 2019)

I personally hate Panerai. I think they've lost touch. They'll pretty soon be dead.

But, my next purchase will be a submersible.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I think ‘hate’ is going a bit far. If you don’t like them, just ignore them. For me, the word is ‘disappointed.’ The Luminor is a grail for me and I have tried on several both new and used. It’s made me realise that Panerai has gone in recent years from a brand making iconic rugged dive watches - which happen to be fashionable - into a fashion brand, with some tasteless results. They just don’t seem to know what they’re doing. For me, even though I have the funds, I’ll be looking at a used model, most likely the 0111, which epitomises what I’m saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Couldn't agree more!! Horrible things.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I quite like the look of a lot of the Panerai watches. What I don't like is their use of the x-mas branding. Those guys weren't always the good guys, you know...
It's kind of like if SS would have switched sides mid war and all of the sudden all their crimes were forgotten and their logo was considered cool to use to sell products.

I wish they would stop using it. The same goes for gruppo gamma and memphis belle. Lovely watches. Terrible history associated to the symbols they use.

I really don't hate the brand or the watches, though. Only the insignias.
I must say I like the crown guards and a few of the dials they make are quite nice. Just skip the X-mas bs and I would probably get one. A destro... Perhaps a bronze one...


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Tony A.H said:


> *Hate comes from Jealousy*.


Except that it doesn't. Generally hate comes from disgust: "I hate overcooked liver/Skrillex/****s/skinny jeans on men."

I'm indifferent but I'd say that the haters' case would be _Panerai are generally too large for the wrists of the people wearing them, they're monotonously alike, the design is "Look at me" and the Axis military branding is ugh._ I really doubt jealousy is involved - they're the equivalent of 80's "poodle rock" bands and a similarly polarising taste.


----------



## Dutch7_39 (Sep 23, 2020)

JPfeuffer said:


> The only thing I disliked (hate is too strong of a word) about Panerai was the whole Brooklyn Bridge LE scandal with that awful movement they threw in there...but I have disdain for a few greedy CEOs of the Richmont group and now realize it's not towards the brand itself. I believe that whole situation left a small amount still bitter but I believe it's an action reflective on certain individuals who made a bad business decision.


Richemont definitely has a different worldview than ETA( Swatch)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

_All right, but apart from the sanitation, the medicine, education, wine, public order, irrigation, roads, a fresh water system, and public health, what have Panerai ever done for us?_


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I don’t think it’s hate. Tastes have changed since the late 1990’s-early 2000’s. 

Genuine panerai lovers did have a distaste for the new entry level watches a la snap back and 100m. Not to mention the due at 30m. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super_purple (Jul 11, 2021)

Every brand has its pros and cons. Some of these qualities mean more to people than others. If the less positive attributes of Panerai bother you enough, it leads to "hate".


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

I don't know about hate, but my wife loves my Panerai, she said its the only watch I have ever owned that looks different from the rest.

She said to me Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Breitling, Bremont, Christopher Ward could all be the same watch to her, but the Panerai stands out & makes a statement.

I can't disagree, or no dinner tonight.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Many?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cos many people is stoopid innit.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

For years, I've disliked Panerai. It was mostly due to never trying one on and thinking they're oversized and garish. I've pulled a 180, and now my next purchase will be a Panerai...a PAM01313 in fact. I tried one on while in Chicago a couple months back and it completely changed my perspective.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I know at least one guy that "hates" Panerai because he can't make money flipping them like he used. LOL

For me, its one of my favorite watch to wear.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don’t hate Panerai. I hate that I can’t wear their large sizes.


----------



## SWFLA1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't care what others think, I love mine!


----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

Really coming around to Panerai. Once I learned about their commitment to GMT watches, I'm really looking at adding one to the collection. The "theme" to my collection is GMT's and world time watches, and Panerai has a very cool look. They also have MULTIPLE GMT options, so excited to know more about the brand and will post pics when I get mine.


----------



## radarcontact (May 29, 2010)

Nutbeem said:


> Really coming around to Panerai. Once I learned about their commitment to GMT watches, I'm really looking at adding one to the collection. The "theme" to my collection is GMT's and world time watches, and Panerai has a very cool look. They also have MULTIPLE GMT options, so excited to know more about the brand and will post pics when I get mine.


Do I see a 233 in your future? 

If I am not mistaken it is Panerai's first in house movement. And what a movement it is!


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

What's not to like? PAM176 titanium...


----------



## jacgul (Oct 28, 2020)

One of my grails is a Luminor Marina. As to the size and the Sylvester Stallone association, I've fallen out of bodybuilding for awhile and my wrist is still around 19cm, just getting back into it. If someone has a svelte wrist and wears a 38mm, no one faults them for it. I've found 40mm is already on the small side for me. And then I believe palm size, and forearm size, plays a role as well. While 47mm may be a bit much for most people, there are plenty of people that a 42 or a 44 looks correct on. Not all WISes have 16 or 17cm wrists. It's fine if you do, we have different genetics and different interests.
People have said both that they shouldn't be proud of their history and that they don't have one, it can't be both. Mercedes used to make panzers. Lugers and Mausers are highly sought after. You can have a moral issue with their past; you cannot deny that they have one.


----------

